# Σου είνʹένας



## Ancolie

- Τρελαίνεται, ξέρεις, για τέτοια ( σκαμπρόζικες ιστορίες ) ο θείος μου ! Σου είνʹένας !


----------



## Perseas

Είσαι ένας εσύ!
Είναι ένας αυτός!

Με αυτές τις φράσεις τονίζουμε την ιδιότητα που έχει ένα πρόσωπο και για την οποία γίνεται λόγος.
Πχ. εδώ διαβάζουμε ότι ο θείος τρελαίνεται για σκαμπρόζικες ιστορίες και με το «σου είναι ένας!» τονίζεται αυτή η ιδιότητα. 
Συχνά λέγεται χαϊδευτικά.


----------



## Ancolie

Αλλά γιατί "σου" ;


----------



## Tr05

Ancolie said:


> Αλλά γιατί "σου" ;


Και εμένα με παραξενεύει το_ "σου", _θεωρώ πως θα μπορούσε να έχει παραλειφθεί.


----------



## Perseas

Η γενική «σου» λέγεται γενική προσωπική ηθική και σημαίνει το πρόσωπο που ενδιαφέρεται για ό,τι εκφράζει η πρόταση και που αισθάνεται χαρά ή λύπη, ευχαρίστηση ή δυσαρέσκεια. Στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο (πχ. σου, σας) η γενική αυτή χρησιμεύει συνήθως για να διεγείρει σε εκείνον προς τον οποίο απευθύνεται κανείς το ενδιαφέρον σε σχέση με ό,τι εκφράζει η φράση.

Κάποια παραδείγματα:
_Σιγά, μη *μου *ξυπνήσεις το παιδί!
Μη *μου* αρχίζεις πάλι τις γκρίνιες!
Να τα *μας*!
Τι *σου* είναι αυτός ο Γιάννης!
_


----------



## Ancolie

Περσεας, παρακαλώ, από ποια γραμματική βγαίνει αυτό που ( μου! ) έγραψες ; πολύ σαφές είναι !


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Περσεας, παρακαλώ, από ποια γραμματική βγαίνει αυτό που ( μου! ) έγραψες ; πολύ σαφές είναι !


Νεοελληνική Σύνταξις, Τζάρτζανου Αχιλλέα.


----------



## Ancolie

Αχ ! Την αγόρασα πέρσι !


----------



## Perseas

Αν έχουμε την ίδια έκδοση, Α' Τόμος, σελ. 125.


----------



## Ancolie

Ναι, το βρήκα !


----------

